# J2 Perm



## Kyle Barry (Sep 6, 2008)

Just wondering which alg and how fast people do the J2 perm, i do the one on Dan Harris' site, and i have never seen anyone else use it, and i do it in 1.46ish, and im not that fast. It's F2' L' U' r U2' l' U R' U' R2, it flows nicely.


----------



## yurivish (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm going to try that one out. It's odd, I was just looking for a good J2 today and didn't find anything. Right now I use the same one Erik uses, but I'm bad at executing it his way and mine is really slow.

Edit: Oo. I like yours (well, Dan's). I'm slow at the first part, but I can do the last sequence of moves very fast - I think it's either the same or very similar to something in my V perm.

Incidentally, I'm a freshman at Rutgers now, I added you as a facebook friend a few days back but then forgot to actually ask you - is there still a rubik's cube club?


----------



## watermelon (Sep 6, 2008)

Kyle Barry said:


> i have never seen anyone else use it


I have been using this algorithm ever since I learned PLL . It's certainly one of my fastest, sub-1 in fact.


----------



## yurivish (Sep 6, 2008)

watermelon said:


> Kyle Barry said:
> 
> 
> > i have never seen anyone else use it
> ...



How do you execute the F2 L' U r U2 portion? I'm doing it like: x U2 L' B' L U2, but that's rather slow. It might just be that my left hand isn't very quick, but I wanted to ask in case I'm just missing something obvious.


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Sep 6, 2008)

yurivish said:


> watermelon said:
> 
> 
> > Kyle Barry said:
> ...



How about: x U2 r' U' r U2' l' U R' U' R2?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 6, 2008)

I read about that one in Dan Harris's book, its actually a really nice one. I do it like F2 L' U' r U2' (then I regrip with my left hand) (l' U R' U' [l R])


----------



## yurivish (Sep 7, 2008)

Dirk BerGuRK said:


> yurivish said:
> 
> 
> > watermelon said:
> ...




Thanks, that's a lot better. I really need to practice my U2', but I just got a sub-2 single so I can probably get it to around 1.5 over the next few days.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 7, 2008)

I use the same alg too


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 7, 2008)

I can almost do (L U' R' U L' U2)(R U' R' U2 R ) sub 1, but I think Mitchell's is worth learning.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 7, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> I can almost do (L U' R' U L' U2)(R U' R' U2 R ) sub 1, but I think Mitchell's is worth learning.


I set the NR single (11.74) on R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L. 

But yeh, the HTM-optimal one is good to know for a lot of reasons.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 7, 2008)

I do 1.15 with (r' U2 r B r') U2 (R U' r B R') *shrug*

Tim.


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Sep 8, 2008)

Kyle Barry said:


> Just wondering which alg and how fast people do the J2 perm, i do the one on Dan Harris' site, and i have never seen anyone else use it, and i do it in 1.46ish, and im not that fast. It's F2' L' U' r U2' l' U R' U' R2, it flows nicely.



I'm only just learning PLL, so I have to use ones with easier patterns to remember. I use one from the PLL collection on this site, R'U2RUR'U2LU'R'UL.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 8, 2008)

I like y2 L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R'
It is about 1.6 single, 2.0 average. 
I like the reflection case better: 1.3 single, 1.6 average.

I'll try your alg, but it looks ugly from first sight.


----------



## hdskull (Sep 8, 2008)

I use that algorithm also, and I also posted a thread on this Jperm, and after all the responses, to decide to stick with the same one.


----------



## tim (Sep 8, 2008)

yurivish said:


> watermelon said:
> 
> 
> > Kyle Barry said:
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yF_Wp69z7tE


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 8, 2008)

Kyle Barry said:


> Just wondering which alg and how fast people do the J2 perm, i do the one on Dan Harris' site, and i have never seen anyone else use it, and i do it in 1.46ish, and im not that fast. It's F2' L' U' r U2' l' U R' U' R2, it flows nicely.


I love that J perm! its my favourite PLL alg
my record for it is 1.1x, faster than my U perms


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 8, 2008)

it actually flows nicer if its
x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2


----------



## MistArts (Sep 8, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> it actually flows nicer if its
> x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2





Optimal ftw!


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 9, 2008)

Just tried it, I like it!

Anyone use FRU'R'U'RdRUR'B'RU'R2 as Y perm?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone use F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' as a Y perm? 
I only use it if I do the AUF at the end


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 9, 2008)

Y	Single:1.67	Average:1.82
This is amazing! Just learned it yesterday from ACube.
When I used the OH Y alg, my best 2H was 1.86 2.20 just a few days ago!
When I used the standard alg, my was 2.5 seconds and average over 3 seconds (I still am that slow with the standard).
It surpassed my good R and is basically tied with T perm! And this is just the first 15 min I've practiced this alg! Next month, I bet I can average sub-1.4 with this!


----------

